# Einlog Probleme nach Windows Update (Win2K) Deinstall



## D-Fence (19. Januar 2004)

Hi...

Ich hatte alle Win2k Update gemacht und da sie Probleme verursacht haben, wollte ich sie unter Systemsteuerung - Software wieder deinstallen.

Gesagt getan, nachdem ich das 4. Update deinstalliert habe forderte er mich zum Reboot auf. Alles lief normal, der Startbildschirm zum einloggen kam, aber dann ging nichts mehr...

jedes mal wenn ich mich einloggen möchte kommt egal bei welchem User nach dem Screen "Benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen werden geladen" die Meldung:

userinit.exe  - Ordnungszahl nicht gefunden
Die  Ordnungszahl 175 wurde in der DLL "USERNEW.DLL" nicht gefunden



Dannach bekomme ich nur noch die Hintegrundfarbe des Desktops und den Mauszeiger......


----------



## praxisdesign (17. Februar 2004)

*Ordnungszahl 175 nicht gefunden - Lösung*

Hallo,

hast Du schon eine Lösung gefunden?

Wenn nein, kannst Du Dir notdürftig wie folgt helfen:
Nach dem Abklicken der Alertbox auf STRG-ALT-ENTF. Dann den Task-Manager öffnen und "Neuer Task" anklicken. Dort gibst Du einfach "Explorer.Exe" ein und Dein Win2k ist wieder ganz normal offen.

Ciao, Ralf


----------

